# Bafles Ranser B262



## lossless (Jun 24, 2019)

Estimados colegas, me trajeron los bafles del titulo para restauración.
El Woofer es un Leea 1222 baja frecuencia, los medios bajos son de 6, 5 " (campana cerrada) los medios altos 4" sin marca, los rep. agudos estan en caja y son Jahro JHR 5018. Los quiere usar en un sintoamplificador Sansui antiguo de 40W reales por canal.
Alguna sugerencia para mejorar la calidad de sonido.
Gracias
lossless


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2019)

lossless dijo:


> Alguna sujerencia para mejorar la calidad de sonido.


Si no mostras el crossover dificilmente se pueda pensar en mejorar algo.


----------



## lossless (Jun 24, 2019)

Estoy relevando el circuito de la placa.
No tengo idea de la impedancia de los transformadores, adjunto circuito
Foto de la placa divisora de frecuencias bafle Ranser b262

lossless


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2019)

Ok. Una mezcla de filtros de primer orden...nada bueno para los parlantes que tenes.
Hay que hacer varias cosas y dudo que tengas equipamiento para hacerlas.
1-Relevar la respuesta en frecuencia (y fase) de cada parlante --> hay que usar mictofono.
2-Analizar las curvas para saber si los parlantes estan bien o estan jodidos.
3-Si todos estan OK --> desarrollar un nuevo xover con el LSPcad o con el Vituixcad para lograr la mejor respuesta posible.
4-Armarlo, medir y ajustar hasta que quede OK.--> seguir usando microfono.
5-Usarlos para escuchar musica y tomarse unas buenas birras.
6-Si hay uno o mas parlantes pinchados, tirar todos a la basura y encarar la compra de parlantes nuevos en el extranjero, pagarlos en dolares y empezar de nuevo por el punto 1
7-Seguir tomando birra.


----------



## lossless (Jun 24, 2019)

Estimado Dr. Zoidberg
Seguire al pie de la letra los puntos 5 y 7.
Luego, tengo generador de frecuencias via internet , pc y  salida de audio 40 w. , osciloscopio Leader doble haz 20 khz, microfonos dinamicos.
Creo que uniendo todo con inteligencia podre hacer el relevo. (siempre antes de tomar las birras)
gracias
lossless


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2019)

lossless dijo:


> Luego, tengo generador de frecuencias via internet , pc y salida de audio 40 w. , osciloscopio Leader doble haz 20 khz, microfonos dinamicos.
> Creo que uniendo todo con inteligencia podre hacer el relevo.


OK. Leé en el foro por que hay varios temas con medidas usando el software ARTA y te va a ser útil para saber como medir.
Y antes de desarmar el baffle, medí la respuesta completa del mismo, desde los 20Hz a los 20kHz para analizar como está el asunto. No hay que emocionarse mucho, pero tal vez sea posible arreglar algunos problemas que sean "acústicamente" evidentes antes de recrear todo desde cero... que siempre sería la mejor opción...y la de más trabajo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 24, 2019)

Ya volando las bobinas con nucleo de Fe y los electroliticos es un paso ... pero como dice el Dr. Z , si encarás el aspero camino de las mediciones ... el resultado puede ser buenisimo. Los cross de 1er. orden son detestables !
Eso si ... poner a punto un cross de 4 ( cuatro!! ) vias ... puede ser duro.


----------



## lossless (Jun 24, 2019)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ya volando las bobinas con nucleo de Fe y los electroliticos es un paso ... pero como dice el Dr. Z , si encarás el aspero camino de las mediciones ... el resultado puede ser buenisimo. Los cross de 1er. orden son detestables !
> Eso si ... poner a punto un cross de 4 ( cuatro!! ) vias ... puede ser duro.


Para empezar por algo ya hecho, alguien tiene un divisor indicado para leea 1222 bf.
saludos y gracias
lossless


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2019)

lossless dijo:


> Para empezar por algo ya hecho, *alguien tiene un divisor indicado para leea 1222 bf.*
> saludos y gracias
> lossless


Algo ya hecho ya lo tienes, deja el divisor original

¿ No leíste *nada *de lo que te aconsejaron sobre medir y calcular  ?

¿ Que sentido tiene preguntar y que alguien se ocupe en darte una respuesta si no vas a hacer nada de lo que se te recomienda ?


----------



## lossless (Jun 24, 2019)

Lei, y pregunte.
Esta mal tener algo ademas de lo que trae el bafle para comparar?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 24, 2019)

Puede estar indicado para ese woofer, pero NO para esa caja.
Colocar deliveradamente xover sin medir, es como dejar lo que tienes puesto.
Quieres algo bueno?, mide.
Algo bien hecho?. Mide.
Algo asi nomas?. Busca en el foro el que se vea mas bonito y colocalo, pero despues no vengas a consultar porque se escucha mal.
Ya hiciste enojar a Fogo...


----------

